# My Chicken crop full all day, not digesting food and not eating now. Please Help



## justinmathias321 (4 mo ago)

Its been few days that i have noticed that its crop is usually full even in morning but was eating and drinking normally. But today its not eating or drinking and just standing all the time. why its crop is full? how should i help him please help am worried. he is around three months old.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It sounds as though the crop is blocked. 

Not knowing what country you're in will make it difficult to help.


----------

